# Is it safe to put plastic toys in your tank?



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

I have a Mickey Mouse figure that is of him in his Steamboat Willie form. My tank is done with black rocks, silver, white and black plants (with some real green ones) and the figure is in the middle of the tank. I had read online that as long as you soak it for 24 hours in soapy warm water, then rinse it and sit it in just warm water and rinse it, it will be fine. I did all of this, but I'm still worried. It has no exposed outer paint, meaning it won't scratch off into the water, and it is hard plastic.

I know they make fake plastic plants.. But will it be safe to put my girl in her new tank with the plastic figure?


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

Um hello help??????


----------



## xMandy (May 21, 2011)

Where did this come from? You don't know what companies spray these figures with. Just because you soaked it doesn't mean chemicals are off of it. 
I'd always stick with things made for aquariums to leave in with a fish 24/7. I know some people put things like ping pong balls or what have you. 
Just recently someone asked about craft store flowers being put in. With sprayed chemicals, glitter crud, and sharp edges things like that are too risky.


----------

